# Pressure Washer & Foam Gun



## JD650 (Jul 7, 2008)

So I am planning to buy the following- 

1. Karcher High Pressure Washer and the 

2. Gilmour Foamaster II foam gun (seems to be the most popular one) 

However, I am confused if I will be able to attach the Foamaster Gun with my pressure washer without any additional attachement. 

The purpose of buying the two above is to get that amazing soapy froth when I wash my car with it. 

If anyone is aware of the attachment that is required please let me know. That will be helpful. 

Thanks everyone! 

JD


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

the gilmour foammaster will work on the hose but not on the karcher pressure washer.

http://www.detailersdomain.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=99

or this:

if you plan on using the karcher for hours it may not last long, I have broke 4 of them just this year.

Here is a pro line pressure washer and foam cannon.

http://www.detailersdomain.com/index.asp?PageAction=MFGSEARCH&ManfID=27&Page=1

LMK if this helps.


----------



## JD650 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> the gilmour foammaster will work on the hose but not on the karcher pressure washer.
> 
> http://www.detailersdomain.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=99
> 
> ...


Hi Phil- thank you for the response. Just making sure I understahnd it correctly, I need the Foam master II in order to attach to the Karcher?

I am not a professional detailer. That pressure washer is only for seldom, twice a week use. Do you still think it wont last?

Thanks much!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

the foammaster attaches to a garden hose not the karcher.

the foammaster will not work on the karcher.

if you are using the karcher only 2-3 times a week it should be okay.


----------



## JD650 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> the foammaster attaches to a garden hose not the karcher.
> 
> the foammaster will not work on the karcher.
> 
> if you are using the karcher only 2-3 times a week it should be okay.


Hi Phil -

I just read this at autopia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cam Spray 527100 - Foamer Attachment - Cam Spray 527100 - Every Pressure Washer - Great Selection of Electric Pressure Washers, Gas Pressure Washers, Hot Water Pressure Washers, Cold Water Pressure Washers, & Much More!

That's the one I use and really like. It won't work on Karcher twist-type connecitons, though. You need a gun with a threaded female end for this to work.

I replaced the small bottle with a one quart spray bottle I got from Target. You can find a longer pickup tube for it at Home Depot.

There are a ton of foam cannon threads here. Might want to take a look at a few of em.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

is this wrong? if it is then I will go ahead and get the foam cannon for my karcher...thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

you can probably go that route as well. I used it on the karcher and was planning on carry it but for me I heard to many stories about leaks etc.

Do the search you will find more info.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was looking at a Foammaster gun, and was wondering if there are any soaps that are better 'foamed', or if my Meguiar's Gold Class will do the trick?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

megs will do the trick you can also try Adam's Car Wash.

http://www.detailersdomain.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=48
http://www.detailersdomain.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=99


----------



## BMW^Z4 (Oct 31, 2005)

I have both and they are amazing. My karcher is 7.85.


----------



## JD650 (Jul 7, 2008)

BMW^Z4 said:


> I have both and they are amazing. My karcher is 7.85.


you have the karcher and the foam cannon by cam spray? I have the 3.68M karcher model with 1800psi...just need to prder the foam cannon


----------

